# اتزان سفن 2



## احمد فالح مهدي (3 مارس 2015)

اخواني الاعزاء اقدم لكم ملفين في الاتزان بالعربي واخواني كما وعدتكم اي ملف بالعربي يخص الهندسة البحرية سوف انزله على الموقع حتى لوكان موضوع قصير ياتي يوم ونحتاجه


----------



## ali abualaes (23 مارس 2015)

_*احسنت النشر بارك الله بيك*_


----------



## Captahmad (11 مايو 2015)

*السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام ارغب بلحصول على كتاب بخصوص اتزان السفن بللغة العربية مع الشكر مقدماً*

الاخوة الأعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، اتممى الصحة والعافية للجميع، رجاء الي عندو كتاب اتزان السفن بلعربي او حتى شرح بسيط 
مع الشكر


----------



## احمد فالح مهدي (12 مايو 2015)

اخي العزيز كابتن احمد ملفات الاتزان بالعربي موجودة في نفس المنتدى ويوجد كتاب مهم اسمه الاساسي في الاتزان مهم جدا


----------



## undertaker89 (29 مايو 2015)

مشكور اخي المهندس​


----------



## قمر شوقى (7 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## زيدالبقمي (29 يوليو 2015)

بيض الله وجهك ياشباب نبغا بالعربي أي كتاب يخص الهندسة البحرية هذا ملتقى متميز بكل سراحة من المشرفين الى الاعضاء


----------



## ramzy12790 (20 سبتمبر 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 أكتوبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل


----------

